# cronjob führt dirvish-runall nicht richtig aus

## AnubisTheKing

hi,

ich habe auf meinem server dirvish zum erstellen von backups installiert. Das klappt so weit auch alles wunderbar. Dann wollte ich von cron automatisch jeden Tag ein Backup machen lassen und habe

```

0 4 * * * /etc/dirvish/dirvish-cronjob

```

in die crontab von root geschrieben.

Hier der Inhalt von /etc/dirvish/dirvish-cronjob

```

#! /bin/sh

#

#

if [ ! -x /usr/sbin/dirvish-expire  ]; then exit 0; fi

if [ ! -s /etc/dirvish/master.conf ]; then exit 0; fi

/usr/sbin/dirvish-expire && /usr/sbin/dirvish-runall

rc=$?

exit $rc

```

Ich habe nun das Problem, das cron zwar alle Befehle ausführt, aber dirvish-runall keine daten sichert. Hier die Ausgabe von dirvish-runall:

```

08:06:01 dirvish --vault home

08:06:01 dirvish --vault root

08:06:01 dirvish --vault vservers

08:06:01 done

```

Er sichert also alles in nur 1er sekunde *g*. Ne also mal ehrlich es wird einfach kein Backup erzeugt. Wenn ich das ganze von Hand als root ausführe klappt alles wunderbar. Hat einer von euch eine Idee woran das liegt? Ich habe echt keine Ahung mehr.

Bis dann

AnubisTheKing

----------

## AnubisTheKing

hat keiner von euch eine Idee?

----------

## Hoodaly

Zwar alt, aber das einzige was man zu dem Symptom bei Google findet...

Konnte mein Problem so lösen:

Wenn das Script von cron gestartet wird, ist /usr/sbin nicht im Pfad, nur /usr/bin. Darum muss in die /etc/dirvish/master.conf die Zeile

```
Dirvish: /usr/sbin/dirvish
```

eingetragen werden.

LG Hoodaly

----------

